# neufbox wifi et connection internet



## jefmoul (24 Juillet 2004)

je débute dans le monde MAC. je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet via aiport (carte airport extreme ds un power book G4 15 pouce) alors que le reseau neuf telecom est detecté par l'ordinateur.
en revanche la connection ethernet fonctionne tres bien.
je dois avoir raté une configuration??
j'ai pourtant presque tout esssayé.

ou pourais je trouver des explications claires.
chez neuf, ils me conseillent un forum mac!!!

merci a tous


----------



## akufen (26 Juillet 2004)

Salut, 
je me suis posé les mêmes questions il y a quelques jours j'éspère que ceci va pouvoir t'aider.


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70065


----------



## Madmac (27 Juillet 2004)

jefmoul a dit:
			
		

> je débute dans le monde MAC. je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet via aiport (carte airport extreme ds un power book G4 15 pouce) alors que le reseau neuf telecom est detecté par l'ordinateur.
> en revanche la connection ethernet fonctionne tres bien.
> je dois avoir raté une configuration??
> j'ai pourtant presque tout esssayé.
> ...



voit *là* 
le mot de passe WEP de ton ordi doit être le même que dans ta config NeufBox.


----------



## akufen (27 Juillet 2004)

Salut, 

Moi aussi je suis novice pour tout ce qui est Wifi avec neuf Box, si tu as pb a une carte Airpot, il te suffit de suivre la manipulation avec ce lien 


http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=14469
c'est celui qui commence avec tu vas chercher le fichier network prefpane
c'est ce que j'ai fait et je suis avec mon pb par tout chez moi,    malheusement je ne peux me lancer dans une grande explication car je risque de te faire faire des erreurs mais si tu suis l'explication de BRBC cela fonctionne.



Voilà en esperant que cela t'aide?

le wifi c'est tellement bien 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## jefmoul (30 Juillet 2004)

merci pour tout a tous.

tres facile... trop facile.

pour les suivant, en effet, tout est dit là
http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=14469


----------

